# Byoc ????



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

What gives here, my wife was going to order me a kit for xmas, the mighty mouse, god love her.... but when she was checking it out it only re-directed to axe and you shall recieve for prebuilt kits, no fun.. On the US site she checked it out, and so did I , a 75.00 dollar kit and they wanted 150.00 to ship it to Canada ???? that would be delivered in a stretch limo I should hope. I emailed Scott to see if he offers the unbuilt kit at a resonable shipping charge. Otherwise I shall seek something else, too bad they are good kits. :confused-smiley-010


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

PaulS said:


> What gives here, my wife was going to order me a kit for xmas, the mighty mouse, god love her.... but when she was checking it out it only re-directed to axe and you shall recieve for prebuilt kits, no fun.. On the US site she checked it out, and so did I , a 75.00 dollar kit and they wanted 150.00 to ship it to Canada ???? that would be delivered in a stretch limo I should hope. I emailed Scott to see if he offers the unbuilt kit at a resonable shipping charge. Otherwise I shall seek something else, too bad they are good kits. :confused-smiley-010


If I'm not mistaken the BYOC website only links to axeandyou . . . on their link for pre-built kits since they are the only source for pre-built kits. They are also the only dealer outside of the US and have the Canadian prices for the kits listed there at http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/biglist.htm#BYOC 

I'm sure Scott will email you shortly as he never took too long in responding to my emails. As for why it would cost $150 to have it shipped from the US, all I can guess is that's in the deal he has with Scott. All I know is that I've had good dealings with Scott and the kits are great. One if the four kits I ordered was missing a diode, but when I emailed Scott he made sure I was shipped a replacement. If you read through the forum (which is a very valuable resource in itself) you'll see that BYOC has a number of very satisfied customers and you'll also get a good idea of how the kits _should_ look when they're done. 

I'm beginning to wish I had a vested interest in promoting Scott and BYOC since I've been pumping both of them up here, but alas, I'm just a satisfied customer with nothing to gain.

Good luck - if your mighty mouse turns out anything like my modded rat II or even like the pedals I built myself I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

replied to your PM, I would rather deal with Scott anyway. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

PaulS said:


> What gives here, my wife was going to order me a kit for xmas, the mighty mouse, god love her.... but when she was checking it out it only re-directed to axe and you shall recieve for prebuilt kits, no fun.. On the US site she checked it out, and so did I , a 75.00 dollar kit and they wanted 150.00 to ship it to Canada ???? that would be delivered in a stretch limo I should hope. I emailed Scott to see if he offers the unbuilt kit at a resonable shipping charge. Otherwise I shall seek something else, too bad they are good kits. :confused-smiley-010


Axeandyoushallreceive also sells the unbuilt kits. Please have her contact him and clarify.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep did do that and they are only 112.00 with shipping, that's more like it. Scott emailed me the details and I forwarded them to her, can't wait until xmas....  

Tanks Scott for the quick reply, you just may have saved xmas.....


----------

